# Which BF Goodrich's are better for me



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I need to replace my crappy Pep Boys Dakota Definity tires, I've been looking around and doing some camparing and I think I'm going to go with BF Goodrich tires. I can't decide if I should go with the BF Goodrich All-terrain T/A or the BF Goodrich Commercial Traction T/A. The all terrain's are $177 each and got slightly lower reviews than the Commercial Traction. The commercial traction are only $145 each but don't have as nice a look to them. Anyone have any experience with these tires? I've seen a lot of the All-terrains around and I'm leaning towards them.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...l=All-Terrain+T/A+KO&partnum=475SR6ATAKORWLV2

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...Commercial+T/A+Traction&partnum=475QR6COMMTAT


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't like the look of either one for plowing. What ever you do ask for the good guy price on them ,don't pay fullprice!


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

grandview;1041593 said:


> I don't like the look of either one for plowing. What ever you do ask for the good price on them ,don't pay for price!


What doesn't look right? I was reading the reviews and that both scored 8 or 9 out of ten for snow performance.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Commercials are excellent in the snow. The ATs are very popular around here. I plowed with them last year, never again.

Are you looking for an all year tire, or just for plowing.


----------



## snowman682 (Aug 8, 2009)

I run bfg ta ko's, and love them. never will plow with anything different!


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

2COR517;1041746 said:


> The Commercials are excellent in the snow. The ATs are very popular around here. I plowed with them last year, never again.
> 
> Are you looking for an all year tire, or just for plowing.


I'm looking for an all year tire, and I was hoping to spend around $700 for the rubber. I have someone that will balance and align them cheap. Both of these tires are right in my price range.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd probably take the ATs for all year. But I would also look at Michelins LTX or whatever their AT is.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you're thinking about the AT's I'll suggest these Treadwright Warden AT's. Yes they're retreads but the company has an excellent reputation, they're dirt cheap compared to the BFG's and I've got about 10,000 miles on mine with no abnormal wear or problems.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I to am running wardens from tradwright...great tire, put them on before last season, and now put about 75 miles a day on them, no wear showing. I wish they made them smaller for my explorer as well, but no such luck!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

AT/KO all the way


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I just took a closer look at those Warden AT's. They look good. Very very vert tempting. At that price afford to throw in some nice new wheels Anybody else have an opinion on them? Could one of you guys who have them maybe post a pic of them with some miles on them?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's when they were new









after about 10k


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I thought re-treads were illegal on passenger vehicles? IDK if I'd be trusting them on a truck loaded down and going 75MPH down the highway...


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

legal here on all axles. I've had re-treads of trucks for 6 years now. Love the treadwrights. My tires with just under 10k on the look the same as above.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well it looks like l'm getting Warden AT's


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Retreads are perfectly legal and many studies have been done showing they are no more likely to fail than a new tire. Poor maintenance and overloading are the leading causes of tire failures whether new or retreaded.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Retreads are legal on school buses even, drive tires only.

Those Wardens look identical to the BFG ATs. They even use the BFG casing. That's a super tough casing, three plies.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Retreads are ok in my opinion for the rears But I would never ever run Retreads on the steers it there was to be much highway driving with good maintance or not and any honest tire dealer / installer would prolly tell you the same always put new good rubber on the front


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I got so tired of sliding around on my A/Ts I ripped them off with 80% of the tread left and put bridgestone revo 2s on. Major improvment a little more money but the first saved ditch trip will pay the difference.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Some light reading

University of Michigan Blowout Resistant Tire Study



UofM Study said:


> Retread manufacturing processes do not appear to contribute significantly to tire
> blowouts.





UofM Study said:


> • Maintenance issues (e.g., under-inflation, overloading, tire mismatching, excessive
> wear, inadequate inspections, and associated matters leading to increased heat and
> tire operating temperatures) are the major causes of tire blowout.
> 
> • Road hazards are another contributing factor causing tire blowout.


NHTSA Commercial Medium Tire Debris Study



NHTSA Commercial Medium Tire Debris Study said:


> 10.4 Overall Study Conclusions
> 
> The analysis of tire fragments and casings collected in this study has found that the proportion of tire debris from retread tires and OE tires is similar to the estimated proportion of retread and OE tires in service. Indeed, the OE versus retread proportions of the collected tire debris broadly correlated with accepted industry expectations. Additionally, there was no evidence to suggest that the proportion of tire fragments/shreds from retread tires was overrepresented in the debris items collected. Examination of tire fragments and tire casings (where the OE or retread status was known) found that road hazard was the most common cause of tire failure, at 38 percent and 36 percent respectively. The analysis of tire casings found maintenance and operational issues accounted for 32 percent of the failures while over-defection accounted for 16 percent. Analysis of tire fragments found that excessive heat was evident in 30 percent of the samples examined. *These results suggest that the majority of tire debris found on the Nation's highways is not a result of manufacturing/process deficiencies. Similar findings are corroborated in earlier studies of tire debris.* The evaluation of available crash data shows that vehicle crashes related to truck tire failure and truck tire debris are very rare events that account for less than 1 percent of traffic crash involvements.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

where can you buy Wardens?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

only from their website I believe.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

tuna;1042227 said:


> where can you buy Wardens?


www.treadwright.com


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Register for an account with them first and I believe they sent me a coupon for something like $25 off just for doing the registration.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

2COR517;1041746 said:


> *The Commercials are excellent in the snow*. The ATs are very popular around here. I plowed with them last year, never again.
> 
> Are you looking for an all year tire, or just for plowing.


x2. 235/85/16 chances are you wont even need 4 wheel drive after that.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

How are tires like the commercial traction going to be for year round use? I don't use my truck a lot of miles anytime during the year and want to have solid snow capability. I'd prefer not to have to swap tires though and just keep the snows on all winter. Typical summer usage is going to be pickup tasks and some mild off road use to get firewood from my land.

Truck currently has some fairly worn Artic Claw XSIs... Truck is new to me so no real snow experience with them but doing the firewood has shown them to pack up a lot. 
http://www.tbcprivatebrands.com/sigm...ine.asp?id=247


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

just wondering would these be good in the snow?? https://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/27/sename/23585r16-axiom-at-e.aspx


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cameron2171;1067205 said:


> just wondering would these be good in the snow?? https://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/27/sename/23585r16-axiom-at-e.aspx


They appear to have plenty of siping, which really helps in snow. But sometimes you just don't know till you try them.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

do u think they would fit on my truck?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

235/85 is no problem on your truck. You may need to turn the t-bars up just a bit if they haven't been done already.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

well i just might have to try them out then


----------

